# Help! Broken eye



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

One of the guides on an inshore rod I have is broken
Does someone on here repair them?
I can bring to you and pay a fair price for repair
Thanks
Frank
PM me or reply to post please


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

custom by javier


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> One of the guides on an inshore rod I have is broken
> Does someone on here repair them?
> I can bring to you and pay a fair price for repair
> Thanks
> ...


Gettin it fixed
Thanks PFF


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

I also need help with this also. Called a local baitshop and they said it would take 2 weeks for repair.


----------



## crburnside (May 26, 2015)

I have a few I would like repaired saw a you tube video about it but would rather just pay to get it done


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

